# how hard is it having 2 chis?



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been trying to talk my husband into getting another chihuahua, but his excuse has been its a lot more work and you won't be able to take them everywhere...
right now we take carrera in the car atleast once a day whether its to my mom's or to the store, we usually always end up going somewhere. in the car she just sits on our laps, we have leather interior so would rather not have her scratching it. we could get a car seat that holds two, but are they able to climb out of those? Carrera isnt too hard to handle around the house, she is always finding papers to shred or what have you, but never nothing major. Were still working on her potty training as well.

Another question- do they tend to handle being by themselves better when you leave them home alone?

So what are some of the pros and cons to having two?--or more


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Just my experience.

Having two puppies is hard. I had two pups wonder onto our property 12 years ago. I still have one of them, Amos. His brother died about 3yrs ago. They never truely bonded with me because they were so bonded to each other. But I think that was mostly because they were from the same litter. 
Those two got into soo much trouble together. They egged each other on. Potty training was harder with them than my border collie because I wasn't quick enough with two. 

Now I do like having a puppy with an older dog. I think that is easier. THe older dog kinda helps train the pup. Amos has helped teach my border Shem manners and to come when called. 

A pro is if Carrera has someone to play with she may not get into trouble ripping things up, etc. 

I think two dogs are perfect. Just not the same age.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

We got Ollie at 13 weeks when Jack was 5 months old. It just happened by chance, we never really planned to have two - it was never something we ever thought of or considered. We would have never considered it if Ollie hadn't needed a home. However it's been the best thing we ever did. 

Ollie is training sooooo much quicker because Jack is showing him the way. Jack now has someone to keep him company which he loves - we can tell he likes to be with his own kind. They play together constantly and it's stops us feeling obliged to throw a ball for Jack every 2 seconds.

I thought it would be harder getting around with 2 but in all honesty it's not. And they cuddle together when they sleep which you can tell they love, they almost wrap themselves up in each other.

The cons are sometimes playtime is annoying - like if your having a conversation or on the phone and they are making funny noises! I suppose it costs a little more? Food wise obviously you go through it twice as quick - but as long as you don't start buying loads of new clothes for them etc etc the cost isn't much. Vet bills double too - but if all is well then it's fine. When they got a cold it cost me £100 instead of £50 etc.

But in all honesty - Jack is so happy and we are so happy, I couldn't go back to just having Jack now because I can see how good it is for him.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you can afford the expense of two puppies then know it isnt difficult at all or at least in my experience it wasnt. Remember double the vet expense, monthly heartworm and flea expense as well as the dog food expense;-)

I had Yoshi for almost 3 yrs before introducing Chibi and the reason I did so is so when I did have to leave Yosh along that he would have a companion. My husband didnt want another dog and really never liked small dogs until Chibi, LMAO. My husband looovvveeesss Chibi and he greets and loves on Chibi before anyone or any other thing when he gets home from work. I never thought I would see my masculine, body building husband baby talk and cuddle a little dog like that but he does. Dont get me wrong he likes Yoshi too but has never acted quite this way with him;-)

Chibi was alot easier to house train due to he pretty much followed Yoshi and did what he did. It was also easier to crate train him as he had Yoshi and having company caused him not to whine and cry in his crate;-)

I take both of them everywhere, but keep in mine that they are both on the smaller side of the spectrum at 2 lbs 8oz and 3 lbs full grown. I love my stroller now days and it is much easier to take them around and most people do not even realize there are dogs in it if I have the mesh zipped up. I also have one of the 3 in 1 back packs that I carry them in as well as quite a few purses;-)


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

We brought home 3 little ones all on the same day. They were 8-9 weeks old and all 3 were born in the same house with two of them being from the same litter. Looking back on it all now almost 3 years later, I don't think it was really too difficult although it surely required a bit of extra patience at times. They seem to learn how to behave and potty train from each other... and as soon as we were able to get just one of the three to do something we wanted, then the other 2 would usually do it as well. So that seemed to make training somewhat easier than I imagine it would have been if there had only been one. We haven't noticed any tendency for them to bond closer to each other than to us. Each of them clamors for our attention and seems to prefer being with one of us than with a sibling if given the choice. 

We kept them all in a huge pen set up in our living room that connected onto a sunroom and that's where they spent most of their baby days unless they were let out to run around and play with us, brought into bed with us at night or taken outside for walks. We went through a long period of things being shredded and chewing on furniture and door frames before they finally grew out of that as they became adults, so if you're someone who is very attached to your personal belongings, then that's something to think about. 

Then as someone else already mentioned, there's the additional expense of having more than one. Fortunately, we can afford it - but I can imagine it could get very difficult for those who can't and that should be a prime consideration when deciding to have multiples. Our little Chloe developed osteonecrosis of the femoral head at about 7 months which has thankfully, self resolved leaving just plain arthritis in that hip. Has it not turned out that way though, she might have required some very expensive medical care and surgery. She also became epileptic about a year or so ago and now needs daily medication and frequent bloodwork. So she's our "problem child' and I imagine she will eventually cost us a considerable amount of money - but she's worth every penny and more!!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Carrera is 6 months, the puppy we were considering isnt ready for adoption yet,when he is (if hes the one we go with) carrera will be 7 months by then. Carrera already chews on a lot, we've gotten used to that, already have things put up all the time, or have to spray things down with the bitter apple.
Money wise is something we've thought about, Carrera doesnt cost us too much so far, I dont spend a lot on her clothes or toys (just bought her a coat on clearance for $2!) so it would mainly just be vet bills and food. The food hasnt cost too much so far, we always mix her food with something else (chicken,babyfood, wet food, vegetables) so really we dont go through too many kibbles because she gets about half kibbles half mixed in food. 
Keep the replies coming, thanks!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Each house hold is going to be different on wheather they can handle 2 dogs or er puppies. I would have to judge basically on the first puppys disposition on how they are around other dogs/puppies. Does Carrera have any bad habits? Is she housebroken totally because I concider her a young adult, shes almost out of puppy stage and has gotten in most her adult teeth. Do you have a separate playpen or kennel where the new puppy can have his/her own space incase things do not workout in Carrera's space at that particular time frame? The new puppy will more than likely be on a different food so there will be a transition period where you will switch him/her onto what you feed now but are you willing to take into concideration that Carrera might want to sample the new guys food and will this cause tummy issues with her? 

I have a few more but my brain just died LOL!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Shes is not 100% housebroken,its been cold out so we've had to take a few steps back considering she doesnt like to go in the cold, and shreds pee pads. Shes ok around other dogs,and also our cats,she just wants to play with them!
We do not have a seperate space for the puppy nor carrera, she has her box of toys,goes in the bathroom when we leave with her toys etc. We've never crated her nor do we have a crate and we've had her since she was 8 weeks old. So we would have to work on the sharing thing with carrera, but we've given the cats her toys and shes been fine. 
Considering carrera will still be under 1 year she will still be on puppy food herself, so for the 5-6 months until carrera switches they would have the same food. If for some reason the puppy cannot handle carreras food we could then switch carrera over to the food the puppy can eat (seeing as how they will both be under 1 year), she has never had issues switching food and we have done so 4-5 times now. Then when carrera turns 1 and needs to switch to adult food and the puppy would still be on puppy food we would have to work that through when it comes. We already are working with getting carrera not to go after the cat food...


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

We got Sophie first and all was well, but she just sat on my husbands knee most of the time and on the ocassion where we went out and couldn't take her with us she would whimper and look so sad we finally decided to get another dog.
We got Huey about 12 days ago. He is 14 months old and Sophie is 17 months and they bonded immediately. They play together and it only took a couple of days for him to learn to toilet outside. He has settled in remarkably well and we love them both.
I say go for it. The pleasure you get from seeing two dogs playing together and being happy is worth it. And when we have to go out without them they are happy in each others company.
Two dogs are definitely better than one.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

It sounds as though you have already made up your mind that you want another dog and if you know you are ready to take on another one then go for it. We always think 2 or more is better than one alone. Our Shihtzu is 11yrs old and when we brought Sally home we knew our Shihtzu would accept her, we had reciently lost her buddy so she bonded right away with Sally but Sally is better around older dogs because she will not tollerate puppies pulling on her hair or body parts LOL! Sally acts alot older than 7mos.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

I love having 2, I couldn't imagine not having them both now. I don't think it is hard at all, it actually makes it easier in some ways. I wouldn't suggest getting them both as puppies but I like that they have each other to keep company and play with when I'm not at their disposal. I would suggest not trying to potty train two at a time...even though mine were pretty easy to do this with I've heard others say it was hard and suggested waiting til one was done w/that training. 

Just think tho...it's twice the chihuahua love


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

When I had 2 I did find it a little harder to take them both places. When it was just Lina she went EVERYWHERE with me. It didn't matter where I was going. But once I got Boss (and he got old enough to leave home without supervision) it was hard to go out with 2. 

I didn't find that it was more work though. They're little dogs, they don't require a ton of work. Just lots of love and attention. Lina and Boss played together when I was at work, and had each others company..so I was glad I had 2 when I was working.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Kristin said:


> When I had 2 I did find it a little harder to take them both places. When it was just Lina she went EVERYWHERE with me. It didn't matter where I was going. But once I got Boss (and he got old enough to leave home without supervision) it was hard to go out with 2.
> 
> I didn't find that it was more work though. They're little dogs, they don't require a ton of work. Just lots of love and attention. Lina and Boss played together when I was at work, and had each others company..so I was glad I had 2 when I was working.


I'm with you....it's harder to go places with 2 especially travel......


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks again everyone!
I think I can handle the work load its just a matter of convincing my husband!
Will let you know what we decide...


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

carrera said:


> thanks again everyone!
> I think I can handle the work load its just a matter of convincing my husband!
> Will let you know what we decide...


convincing the hubby sure is the hard part!!...LOL...good luck..


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like you made up your mind! I think two is great!
I got my Nilla Bean at 8 weeks when Choco was just 8 months.
He accepted her right away and protects his little sister even though
shes the bossy one over him. 

Potty training is another thing. Nilla is still working on it but Choco has not reverted back. Just make sure you clean up after them. I have both mine peepad trained and now they both share one peepad. The little one Nilla still has accidents but shes getting better (Closer to peepad).

Just watch over their interactions. Let them sort out dominance to a certain extent. With Nilla she is a bossy boss. She will guard treats and make a fuss over food until she gets her way. I do let it go to a certain extent until shes being really nasty about it, thats when I separate them both so Choco can actually eat.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh just to add (as it jogged my mind when reading another post) Jack was jealous of the food Ollie was eating (I was sent home with soft food from the breeder) so Jack had some of it while Ollie was being weaned off. So they weaned together lol


----------



## PottyPark (Jan 16, 2009)

We just got a new puppy, Whiteboy, and Bentley is 3 yrs old. The only annoyance/big difference is the noise!! Bentley really isn't much of a barker, but with Whiteboy trying to find his mighty bark all the time, it causes Bentley to bark way more. But all in all, we all love having a 2nd dog, I say go for it!! Chis seem to be happier when they have a buddy


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

That would be my luck if I decided to get another one it would be the barker from hell and it would end up warping Sally into barking too which she doesn't as of yet. We had a dachsund that was the worst dog we ever had and we had to place her in another home because she barked constantly and even at just nothing. I think I will stop while I am ahead LOL


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The most difficult thing for us has been the added expense of having more than one dog. With yearly shots, spay, any meds and God forbid if one gets sick and has to go to the vet. But...It has been totally worth every penny! Having 3 Chis has been wonderful. They all have different personalities and make us smile every day. They all get along, for the most part. I figure, how many brothers and sister get along perfect all the time, right?

I say if you can afford it. GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

This is a great topic. I also was thinking if/when I get another Chi how well it affect my Chico. 

Keep the advice coming guys.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't imagine it being any different now - we're always just watching them and taking in how happy they are!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I had the opportunity the other day to bring home another Chi but I turned it down. There is a few reasons why I did turn her down is because main reason is Sally demands all my attention and I don't think it would be fair to her and reason 2 is that the little female is a blue and blues are prone to hair loss and health issues and lord knows I don't need anymore health issues with animals right now. Sally goes to get spayed next Thursday so I will be all nerves worried about her then.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I find 2 is nothing at all. The only problem would be added expense in vet and food, but food isn't too bad. I'm wondering how much harder adding a 3rd would be lol!!

Lori


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

i've raised 2 yorkies at once, and it was fine. you really just need to have patience, and be ready for everything LOL. they really are mischevious together.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I got Justice & Jasper 2 weeks apart. 

Pros- they had each other to play with because my 2 other chis didn't want to have nothing to do with them

-Potty training was a bit better because one would watch the other and learn
-Crate mate
-double the love
-more to laugh at

Cons- You can't just get up and go
- you kinda have to plan with two
-twice the mess
i didn't have too many issues with having two puppies, if you have the help of your whole family it's easy


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We adopted 3-year old Lina (from Kristin who is a member of this forum) 11 months ago as a sibling playmate for our 2-year old Bella. 

*Pros:*
Bella is no longer lonely while my husband and I are at work. She has a sibling playmate to keep her company. Bella remembers her dog language and is now more alert and playful since Lina joined our family. Where one chi goes, the other chi follows. They are together almost all the time, sitting together, playing together, and napping together. They share each other's toys and clothes. 

The girls learn good habits from each other. For example, Lina learned to potty on the pee pads by copying Bella. Lina loves going out for walks now because Bella loves going out for walks. Lina loves car rides because Bella goes with us for car rides. Lina loves vacations with us by watching Bella's excitement and joy and then experiencing all the fun we have together. Neither Bella nor Lina want to be left behind at home. Both girls keep each other company at night by sleeping together in their bedroom instead of whining to sleep with my husband and me in our bed. 

We enjoy playing with the girls - it's double the fun. They love playing with each other, chasing each other, wrestling each other. Their personalities are quite different. Bella is the very active, playful, athletic "tomboy" chi. Lina is the dainty, ladylike "princess" chi who prefers to sit and watch Bella run around. However, Lina has become more athletic and stronger by trying to keep up with Bella in their play. The girls bring us a lot of joy and laughter. We love both girls very much, and can't imagine our family without our 2 chihuahuas. 

*Cons:*
There was an initial adjustment period between 2-year old Bella and 3-year old Lina while they were working out their place in their pack. Younger Bella was the alpha dog over Lina since Bella is our resident dog. However, older Lina wanted to be alpha over Bella, and this caused some problems and fights between the girls. My husband and I reinforced the "nothing in life is free" training with both girls and spent time alone with each girl every day. With lots of patience and consistent training, things settled down between the girls after a few months. 

The girls learn bad habits from each other. For example, Lina barks when she hears noises inside and outside our house. Bella hardly barks, but will follow Lina's lead once Lina starts barking. They steal each other's food and treats even though they're identical. They both want to sit on my lap or my husband's lap at the same time or both of them want to be held by my husband and me at the same time. It's hard to get anything done with 2 chis on my lap or while holding 2 chis, one in each arm/hand (LOL). 

Expenses will increase owning a second chi. Since Bella and Lina are so small (5 pounds each), premium dog food, dog treats, holistic supplements don't cost that much more for a second chi. We buy at least 2 of everything, i.e., harnesses, leashes, sweaters, coats, toys. Vet bills are expensive and double for 2 chis. In fact, vet bills will be very expensive when the chis are sick and as they become seniors with health problems. We've planned ahead for this expense and saved up money for our girls' medical care in their senior years.


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2008)

I had Choco at 8 months when Nilla at 8 weeks joined our clan.
Choco is now 10 months, Nilla is now 4months.
From the beginning when i left for work during the day 9-5,
I had Nilla babygated off to a small area with peepads/food/water/bed but Choco had access to come by and visit whenever he wants.

I knew from the beginning that she was going to be boss (Chi x Jack Russell).
Nowadays with her being alpha she is always trying to dominate Choco.
Since she is still younger with more energy she always to play fight and Choco at times has to jump onto higher places like the couch so she can attack him. At times I have to separate her from him because shes constantly wants to play with her mouth and is also teething.

The housetraining is more difficult. Choco was fully trained at 4mths using the peepad. Nilla hasnt picked it up from him at all, at 4mths, she is still having accidents but not as frequently in the past few days. However there seems to be a few setback with Choco peeing on the floor (either i missed a spot or he just didnt feel like using the peepad). *sigh*

Food is another thing to watch out for. I was feeding the two of them at the same time, in different bowls. Of course dogs never eat from their own bowls and are always interested in what the other has (even though its the same lol). I always monitor them when its feeding time. Nilla has started to develop alpha food aggression and will snap at Choco he tries to come near her when she has food. Now I have to separate them while they eat, Nilla in a corner, Choco in the other. If one tries to switch i place them back to their own bowl.

Training is harder with two puppies. I learnt that I have to separate them in different rooms when I'm training either Choco or Nilla otherwise the other being there is too distracting and I have to give twice the treats at the same time and there wasnt much training going on, just me giving them lots of treats. lol.

Other than those noted above, the both of them play, chase each other around and are loads of fun to watch with their different personalites. He protects her like a big brother when they meet new dogs, but she is definitely the alphadog over him at home.


----------



## cloeyandtinysmom (Dec 17, 2008)

well i had just one dog before and everytime i went to work he would whimper even though he stayed with my mom hed still want me,so like 3 months after i got the other dog it was amazing theyd play together and my first dog wouldnt care i was leaving to go to work they had each others company.yes it is more expensive on vet bills they do double but if you can afford it id go for it.my first dog was already pee pad trained so it was easy to train the second one she would just follw his lead and do it too, its so funny seeing them play together and having eachothers company they even sleep together, my first dog was so excited seeing her come home he ran like a little kid getting his favorite toy around the room,and i was laughing so much he went to his dry food took one kibble out brought it to her put it on the floor on front of her like here this is for you., and ever since theyve been the best of friends.i do take them out together they seem to like it and i dont find it any more work than b4.i love them both to pieces.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I love having two. Yes, it's twice the expense. Yes, it's difficult to train them for obedience and tricks, because they're all over eachother. But the happiness that I've seen in Babs at having someone to pal with has been all worth it. We really haven't gone anywhere much with two of them but I'll take that hassle over the guilt from having to leave them home. Babs hated being alone.


----------



## AstronomicalDawn (Jan 12, 2009)

I think having 2 chihuahuas would be a little hard. Right now I just have one and she takes all my energy as it is. Of course I also have 2 cats and a rabbit, so I have my hands full.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

We have two and manage fine, they go out and about all over with us. Hate to be left at home.


----------

